# Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for people?



## CannonFodder (Nov 5, 2011)

Which fandom would you say has the most pathetic sacks of crap for a human being as members of the fan base?


For example I think video gamers come clearly in first as the most pathetic people as members cause-
1)Some video gamers go to the bathroom in their pants simply because online mutliplayer doesn't have a pause button so rather than let themselves get killed in the game they just take a dump in their pants.
2)Someone bought COD MW3 early for $1700, that's right someone bought modern warfare 3 for close to 2k just to play early.
3)Just log onto halo multiplayer to hear the vocabulary of video gamer's speech.  I'll give you a hint, their vocabulary primarily consists of, "f****t n*****r cunt bitch pussy", etc you get the point.
4)People have died playing world of warcraft
5)A ton of video games have no uniqueness to them and just blatantly rip off each other.  COD, Halo, Battlefield?  Same thing, different name.

In second place I'd say anime fans:
1)Uro fetish
2)The loli train in Japan
3)The debate over dubbed vs subbed.
4)It's far more sexual than even furry
5)Warning eye rape incoming and definitely nsfw


----------



## Aetius (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*

The Furry Fandom.

/thread


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



Crusader Mike said:


> The Furry Fandom.
> 
> /thread


List a few reasons why it's the worst.


----------



## Aetius (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



CannonFodder said:


> List a few reasons why it's the worst.



1) Vore
2) Vore
3) Vore


----------



## Leafblower29 (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*

Human Society


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



CannonFodder said:


> List a few reasons why it's the worst.



The Den.

/thread x 2.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*

The life-sized doll fandom.

/shudders


----------



## Ad Hoc (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*

I would say that the furry fandom and anime fandom are equally terrible, albeit sometimes in different ways. 

The Jhonen Vasquez fandom is also pretty goddamn horrible. 

Homestuck fandom. 


I think the video game fandom is a little too big to say it's the worst, though. The really bad cases make up a fairly small proportion of the fandom. (I'm saying that as a person who's been a furry, anime, and JV fan at different points in my life, but never did enjoy the vidya.)

/taking this thread seriously for some ridiculous reason


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



Term_the_Schmuck said:


> The Den.
> 
> /thread x 2.


Oh please, if that's the worst you can think of you have to much a life.


Gibby said:


> The life-sized doll fandom.
> 
> /shudders


Ugh, that fandom is exceedingly creepy.


----------



## Aetius (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



CannonFodder said:


> Oh please, if that's the worst you can think of you have to much a life.



Shall we give you a tour of the many horrors FA has to offer?


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



Crusader Mike said:


> Shall we give you a tour of the many horrors FA has to offer?


I've seen worse.

Look up Uro fetish.
Inb4 Crusader Mike rips his eyes out in response to uro.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*

Anthro plane fetish people


----------



## Ad Hoc (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



CannonFodder said:


> I've seen worse.
> 
> Look up Uro fetish.
> Inb4 Crusader Mike rips his eyes out in response to uro.


Google is actually not giving me information about this, even with safesearch off.

It's a kind of bonsai?


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



Ad Hoc said:


> Google is actually not giving me information about this, even with safesearch off.
> 
> It's a kind of bonsai?


That's cause google automatically goes to "euro fetish" instead, you have to click it so that it searches "uro" instead of "euro".


----------



## Aetius (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



CannonFodder said:


> Look up Uro fetish.
> Inb4 Crusader Mike rips his eyes out in response to uro.



Damnit! No results are coming up 3:

Just PM me what it is.


----------



## Aidy (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



Ad Hoc said:


> Google is actually not giving me information about this, even with safesearch off.
> 
> It's a kind of bonsai?



If it's what I think it is, I believe you'll live your life better off without knowing what it is :c


----------



## W0lfen (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*

I vote for Option 1/1 Taking a dump in you're pants is not moral!

And I hate to see our own People Rip off the fandom coz of it's YIff sure there are some types of Yiff that is Horrible but most of the Yiff with Werewolfs and taurens is pretty good!


----------



## Ad Hoc (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



CannonFodder said:


> That's cause google automatically goes to "euro fetish" instead, you have to click it so that it searches "uro" instead of "euro".


No I accounted for that. "Uro fetish" w/safesearch off came up with watersports, but, pft. Big deal. Do you mean guro?


----------



## Aidy (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



W0lfen said:


> And I hate to see our own People Rip off the fandom coz of it's YIff sure there are some types of Yiff that is Horrible but most of the Yiff with Werewolfs and taurens is pretty good!



you just gave an example of a horrible image


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*

I am inclined to believe CF is lying that URO exist for I have looked for a while. Links or I assume CF is full of it.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



Ad Hoc said:


> No I accounted for that. "Uro fetish" w/safesearch off came up with watersports, but, pft. Big deal. Do you mean *guro?*



Ah yeah, that's the stuff.



dinosaurdammit said:


> I am inclined to believe CF is lying that  URO exist for I have looked for a while. Links or I assume CF is full of  it.



MAJOR FREAKING NSFW INCOMING.
http://guroqueen.webs.com/photos/random-guro/guro3.jpg
People jack off to this.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



Ad Hoc said:


> No I accounted for that. "Uro fetish" w/safesearch off came up with watersports, but, pft. Big deal. Do you mean guro?


It's the pissing fetish, there.
And it's often combined with some other ones.
Sometimes combined with scat as well as guro on top of that.

Uro is the terminology to differentiate between the watersports fetish and this one.


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*

Video gamers? Really? 

It's kind hard for something that large to be the most pathetic overall, though it does mean that it contains some of the most pathetic. If you're looking for the group with the absolute worst specific people, it's obviously humanity. Whoever is the worst person in the world is human, so there we go. 

In terms of average patheticness... well it depends how specific you want to get. The furry fandom is undoubtedly near the top of such a list though unless you count very specific fetishes as fandoms. Those might bump it down a bit.


----------



## Aetius (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



CannonFodder said:


> It's the pissing fetish, there.
> And it's often combined with some other ones.
> Sometimes combined with scat as well as guro on top of that.
> 
> Uro is the terminology to differentiate between the watersports fetish and this one.



Weaboos never disappoint me.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



CannonFodder said:


> It's the pissing fetish, there.
> And it's often combined with some other ones.
> Sometimes combined with scat as well as guro on top of that.
> 
> Uro is the terminology to differentiate between the watersports fetish and this one.


Okay, so it's watersports and sometimes other stuff?  

Gross (although urine is mostly sterile unless you have a UTI), but still, big deal. There are way worse fetishes than that out there, miss.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



Gibby said:


> MAJOR FREAKING NSFW INCOMING.
> 
> People jack off to this.


Moral of the story, just when you thought you found the sickest thing imaginable the internet proves you wrong.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



Gibby said:


> MAJOR FREAKING NSFW INCOMING.
> 
> People jack off to this.



SHITSON that's like...I don't even know.I've never heard of/seen anything like that before.

edit: Forgot to add. They all have their fair share of pathetic people. Each in their own way. Kinda hard to pick one over another. I think I'd lean a little towards the gamers, though, because 4 years of heavy WoW addiction has introduced me to many different people. 

But yeah. All the fandoms have pathetic people, but my WoW experience makes me think the gamers have it pretty bad.


----------



## Elim Garak (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



CannonFodder said:


> 3)The debate over dubbed vs subbed.


I am not an anime fan, I just like 2 anime movies(Ghost in the shell).
I do hate when movies get dubbed over and their mouth doesn't move in sync.
It seriously annoys me, and a lot of jokes suck in other languages.
Dub voice actors usually sound bored, their voices and other noises do not fit in with the scene around them.
If you look at Germany or France, every movie on TV is dubbed, a lot of people are annoyed by that.
It's not really something that's anime specific and it does make sense, just the anime reasons they usually give suck.
Real life movies are different aswell.They basically want to hear their Japanese screams.


----------



## Conker (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*

I don't really know if I could pick a fandom that's more pathetic or worse than any other. Every fandom has its crazies just like every fandom has its upstanding members. Hell, the MLP fandom has some nutters out there that give it a bad image. Look at "Cupcakes" or just the creepers that go buy every piece of pony paraphernalia they can. It's odd and extreme. Furries have their odd and extreme ones, gamers do, otakus do, and then the subsets of each do as well. 

And hell, if we narrow it down to subsets, then we could just be throwing out random fetishes we don't like. 

Or I could just say "otherkin" and leave it at that.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



Tiger In A Tie said:


> SHITSON that's like...I don't even know.I've never heard of/seen anything like that before.
> 
> edit: Forgot to add. They all have their fair share of pathetic people. Each in their own way. Kinda hard to pick one over another. I think I'd lean a little towards the gamers, though, because 4 years of heavy WoW addiction has introduced me to many different people.
> 
> But yeah. All the fandoms have pathetic people, but my WoW experience makes me think the gamers have it pretty bad.


Doesn't World of Warcraft give reminders to the users to eat and drink?


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



Gibby said:


> Ah yeah, that's the stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uhhh ...nsfw?


----------



## Aidy (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



dinosaurdammit said:


> Pffft uhhh ...nsfw?



403 errors are so sexy.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



CannonFodder said:


> Doesn't World of Warcraft give reminders to the users to eat and drink?



Loading screen "tips":

"Remember to take all things in moderation, even World of Wacraft!"
"Bring your friends to Azeroth, but don't forgot to go outside Azeroth with them, as well."


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



Aidy70060 said:


> 403 errors are so sexy.



try now


----------



## Aidy (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



dinosaurdammit said:


> try now



Jesus fucking Christ why did I click that D:


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



dinosaurdammit said:


> try now



Imagine LARPing THAT scene!


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*

I've seen enough hentai, to know where this thread is going.
Please stop with that meme.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



dinosaurdammit said:


> try now


Considering the shock of the people who clicked I'm not going to click.
Someone just describe it.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



CannonFodder said:


> Considering the shock of the people who clicked I'm not going to click.
> Someone just describe it.


People sushi.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



Ad Hoc said:


> People sushi.


Oh I know that one.
Fucking weaboos.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*

I looked at that pic and was feeling an extremely-horrified-unable-to-look-away feeling, then I saw that there were giant people's rubber-gloved hands in the pic. Then I laughed.


----------



## Aleu (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*

Furries have uro too CF. It's not just anime...

We also have dogfuckers so...


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



Gibby said:


> I looked at that pic and was feeling an extremely-horrified-unable-to-look-away feeling, then I saw that there were giant people's rubber-gloved hands in the pic. Then I laughed.



OHH That's what they are, I was wondering about that.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



Tiger In A Tie said:


> OHH That's what they are, I was wondering about that.



Yeah indeed. But looking at it a bit longer I think that this wasn't quite intended for wanking at (and no, that wasn't why I was looking for longer)... Like, there's something else here. I think it's to illustrate the pain and the fear felt by fish (and other animals) being sent to certain doom be it by getting eaten, being turned into clothes, etc. The kind of things a vegan would talk about.


----------



## Sharpguard (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*

Call of Duty fanboys


----------



## Sharpguard (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*

Also, does anyone know about the Glee fandom? I don't know much about the fandom in general, but I used to a forum with a couple "Gleeks" who would not /shut the fuck up/ about it, to the point where it was pretty much spamming the chat all the time, occasionally just yelling "GLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!" One of them was an admin, actually. Glad I stopped frequenting there.

Please tell me most "Gleeks" are not nutcases like this.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*

I think the WBC is the come all beat all.


----------



## Conker (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*

Twitwards? :V

I'm surprised some of you guys were unaware of Guru though. Maybe I've just had one too many trips to 4chan.


----------



## folffairport (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*

You forgot the pedos and diaper fetishists



Crusader Mike said:


> 1) Vore
> 2) Vore
> 3) Vore


----------



## Zenia (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



Sharpguard said:


> Please tell me most "Gleeks" are not nutcases like this.


Well, I like Glee a lot... and I like a lot of their mashups (like I love the Thriller one more than the original). But I am not a crazy nutjob. But then, I wouldn't call myself a 'Gleek' either.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*

Twilight. FUCK YOU SPARKLE FAG VAMPIRE


----------



## Ad Hoc (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



Gibby said:


> Yeah indeed. But looking at it a bit longer I think that this wasn't quite intended for wanking at (and no, that wasn't why I was looking for longer)... Like, there's something else here. I think it's to illustrate the pain and the fear felt by fish (and other animals) being sent to certain doom be it by getting eaten, being turned into clothes, etc. The kind of things a vegan would talk about.


I wouldn't read into it too far. There's a lot of guro that deals with humans being put in "animal roles" so to speak, and there really usually isn't any higher thought than, "Mm being hurt/hurting people is sexy." The animal part just sort of gives it more context, and maybe there's an objectification fetish involved in there somewhere.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



Ad Hoc said:


> I wouldn't read into it too far. There's a lot of guro that deals with humans being put in "animal roles" so to speak, and there really usually isn't any higher thought than, "Mm being hurt/hurting people is sexy." The animal part just sort of gives it more context, and maybe there's an objectification fetish involved in there somewhere.



I was expecting someone to say that, actually. But I remember reading a really close analysis of that GODAWFUL Rebecca Black video and it ended up looking really artistic. Things can be artistic unintentionally sometimes.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



Gibby said:


> I was expecting someone to say that, actually. But I remember reading a really close analysis of that GODAWFUL Rebecca Black video and it ended up looking really artistic. Things can be artistic unintentionally sometimes.


Well, I suppose that's fair. The viewer doesn't have to interpret a piece the way the artist intended.


----------



## Conker (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



Ad Hoc said:


> Well, I suppose that's fair. The viewer doesn't have to interpret a piece the way the artist intended.


A viewer SHOULDN'T interpret a piece the way the artist intended.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



Conker said:


> A viewer SHOULDN'T interpret a piece the way the artist intended.



Indeed. I think not allowing any particular piece of any kind of art form to be open to interpretation defeats the purpose of making art in the first place, unless it's meant to be conceptual art, but even that still has potential for interpreting, like the monsters for the Silent Hill games.


----------



## Sar (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*

DA JUSTIN BIEBER FANCLUB!
///thread


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



Sarukai said:


> DA JUSTIN BIEBER FANCLUB!
> ///thread


Speaking of which I highly doubt he fathered that child, I mean how could he?  He hasn't even hit puberty yet.


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



CannonFodder said:


> It's the pissing fetish, there.



That's it? That's the big scary OMG GUIS THIS IS HORRIBLE I BET YOU'VE NEVER SEEN THIS SHIT crap you've been going on about in multiple threads? :|


Does the KKK or similar count as a fandom? Because simply being a member already makes you pretty pathetic, and it can only get worse.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*

Sonic fans. I mean, it's just a game about a blue hedgehog that runs to the right. The video games made Sega a viable alternative to Nintendo but there hasn't been a good Sonic game since Clinton was president. It's got a cartoon more known for its Internet memes like "PINGAS!" and "Kids, there's nothing better than being hugged by someone you like..." but no, someone's got to try and make a coherent story about it. The comics failed to do that but that won't stop people from arguing over whether or not Anton should have a bigger role or asking why Rotor doesn't appear at all.


----------



## Waka Flocka Flame (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*

Ron Paul









WE SHOOTIN AT THE PO-LICE JUST FOR FUN, NIGGA


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*

For an inversion of this trope, how about Nova Roma? Only a few hundred people make up this ultra-cool organization of people dedicated to living, dressing, eating, and talking like Romans did. Now I feel that worshipping the old pagan gods of Rome is a bit much but I do think a Roman version of a Renaissance festival, complete with fake gladiators, togas, more gratitutious Latin than law school, and recipes taken from the Apicius would be awesome.


----------



## DarkMettaur (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*

Macfags.


----------



## Aleu (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



CannonFodder said:


> Speaking of which I highly doubt he fathered that child, I mean how could he?  He hasn't even hit puberty yet.



Every time a woman claims she had a baby with a celebrity, I always have doubts now. Even with Tiger Woods. Just a woman that wants cash.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



DarkMettaur said:


> Macfags.


Ugh, macfans, macs can get viruses.
*facedesk*
*sharp pencil on desk*
GAH!


----------



## CAThulu (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*

Jersey Shore Fans.  I've never seen so many oompa loompas in my life until now O_O.

Also, Hipsters (but I'm sure you've never heard of them :V )


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



CAThulu said:


> Jersey Shore Fans.  I've never seen so many oompa loompas in my life until now O_O.
> 
> Also, Hipsters (but I'm sure you've never heard of them :V )


Oompa loompas are hipsters that were jersey shore fans before it was even made.


----------



## CAThulu (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



CannonFodder said:


> Oompa loompas are hipsters that were jersey shore fans before it was even made.



I dare you to diagram that sentence.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



CAThulu said:


> I dare you to diagram that sentence.


That's physically impossible as all you would see is bright orange everywhere.


----------



## Attaman (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*

Now, in what way are we defining "pathetic": Most pity-inducing (see: Oh god those people grew up brainwashed), or inadequate (see: "ACCEPT ME!" "Why?" "I LIKE SOMETHING KINDA RELATED TO WHAT YOU DO")?

Since everyone's going with the latter right now... I want to say it comes down between a few niche author followers. I mean, it's hard to beat _Gor_ fans or people who find _Caliphate_ to be an "alarmingly plausible" alternate universe (beware the Swarthy!).


----------



## DKitty (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*

Ok, must voice my opinion because of being on deviantArt for so damn long. In my eyes, the worst fandoms I have witnessed:

-Twilight
-Naruto
-pixel bases/trace-overs
-online paper doll makers (beware of the Sailor Moon search on dA)
-Justin Bieber
-Sonic
-GaiaOnline avatars
-photobucket/myspace self-pics as dA submissions (people will have their entire gallery full of them)
-Art theft to the extreme, example: recently people have been taking copyrighted cartoon or anime pics & submitting them as art.

Thank god I am off there for good. I wanted to smack dA for overloading the stamp search engine with pro & anti twilight stamps.


----------



## WhoYouGoonaCall? (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



Crusader Mike said:


> The Furry Fandom.
> 
> /thread


it would be flaberga flabberg flaberghas severely amazing if that wasn't the first reply

that kitten/hanzhou video from way back when... fucking messed me up for weeks, by far the worst of anything


----------



## Conker (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



CAThulu said:


> I dare you to diagram that sentence.


                                   .................................that | were \ Jersey Shore fans
...................................|...................\before
...................................|....................\it | was \ made
...................................|......................................\even
Ooma Loopmas | are \ hipsters

I think that's it.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*

It's not a fandom but the Occupy movement. They trash cities and refuse to clean up after themselves, all while claiming that capitalism is ruining the environment. They loot stores and cause mayhem at storefronts, all while saying that capitalism ruins small businesses. They denounce the free market and its major companies, while wearing Nikes, listening to iPods and driving Toyotas. They seek to restore order to America, all while ignoring repeated calls by long-suffering cops to leave the area. Occupy sucks!


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



Conker said:


> .................................*that | were \ Jersey Shore fans
> ...................................|...................\before
> ...................................|....................\it | was \ made
> ...................................|......................................\even
> ...


 You forgot how orange they are.


DarrylWolf said:


> It's not a fandom but the Occupy movement. They trash cities and refuse to clean up after themselves, all while claiming that capitalism is ruining the environment. They loot stores and cause mayhem at storefronts, all while saying that capitalism ruins small businesses. They denounce the free market and its major companies, while wearing Nikes, listening to iPods and driving Toyotas. They seek to restore order to America, all while ignoring repeated calls by long-suffering cops to leave the area. Occupy sucks!


We have a thread on this already, don't bring politics into this.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



CannonFodder said:


> Ugh, macfans, macs can get viruses.
> *facedesk*
> *sharp pencil on desk*
> GAH!



I had a long heated debate with my old roommate about this once. I explained the exact reason why most Macs don't get viruses and he just looked at me like I had grown another head. He's not even a Mac user or even all that tech savvy (I had to flush his hard drive of viruses constantly and he basically only knew how to navigate a basic web browser), and yet he thinks that it's because that they simply are immune to them. >_>

Anyway, on-topic:

Video gamers are some of the worst people that I encounter, and I say this as a long time gamer myself. They generally have very poor attitudes, are all too quick to insult you because you for being new or just making a mistake. They aren't above cheating and are all about how cool they can make themselves seem to those around them.

I don't mind fans of anime so much and they generally aren't the worst kind of people to hang around to be perfectly honest. There's a lot of sick shit that comes out of the hentai subcultures and the inner workings of the 4chan community, but I wouldn't say that it's any worse than some of the shit that spawns from the pits of FA. >_>


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



Stratto the Hawk said:


> Anyway, on-topic:
> 
> Video gamers are some of the worst people that I encounter, and I say this as a long time gamer myself. They generally have very poor attitudes, are all too quick to insult you because you for being new or just making a mistake. They aren't above cheating and are all about how cool they can make themselves seem to those around them.


The only reason why video gamers aren't considered the worst is there's so many video gamers they just fucking sit on the groups calling them the worst.

Arby n the chief had a character in the latest season named Adam, he gives a absurdly accurate depiction of the average gamer.
[YT]WzoeFxvjobY[/YT]
Honestly video gamers' are the septic tank of the internet.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



CannonFodder said:


> The only reason why video gamers aren't considered the worst is there's so many video gamers they just fucking sit on the groups calling them the worst.
> 
> Arby n the chief had a character in the latest season named Adam, he gives a absurdly accurate depiction of the average gamer.
> [das video]
> Honestly video gamers' are the septic tank of the internet.



I watched nearly 3 minutes and wanted to smash my face against a wall. And yet that pretty much a perfect incarnation of 50% of all gamers on the internet.

Too bad that machinima sucks now-a-days since everyone decided it would be a great way to become famous. -v-


----------



## WingDog (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*

I agree gamers are bad, you start a console war with a fanboy and you will get your head ripped off.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



WingDog said:


> I agree gamers are bad, you start a console war with a fanboy and you will get your head ripped off.


Gamers are even easier to troll than furries.
Just mention why PS3/XBOX360/Wii/PC is better than PS3/XBOX360/Wii/PC and/or why <insert game> is better than <insert game> and watch the immediate shit storm.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



CannonFodder said:


> Gamers are even easier to troll than furries.
> Just mention why PS3/XBOX360/Wii/PC is better than PS3/XBOX360/Wii/PC and/or why <insert game> is better than <insert game> and watch the immediate shit storm.


...and that's why /v/ is nothing but arguing.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



Leafblower29 said:


> ...and that's why /v/ is nothing but arguing.


/v/ is always fun, just type a single sentence mocking a specific video game/console, start a thread, grab some popcorn and enjoy the show.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



CannonFodder said:


> /v/ is always fun, just type a single sentence mocking a specific video game/console, start a thread, grab some popcorn and enjoy the show.



Ah the internet, the one place where pissing other people off is considered an art form.


----------



## Lobar (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*

Goreans.


----------



## Xaerun (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*

If the first response isn't "the furry fandom" I'm gonna be disap-


Crusader Mike said:


> The Furry Fandom.
> 
> /thread



ZING


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*

furry and therians


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



Lobar said:


> Goreans.


I actually had to google that.
Oi vey.
People are weird.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*

Religion is the worst fandom.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Religion is the worst fandom.


Bad Hakar
*rolls up newspaper*
Psst, no
*smacks with newspaper*
We already had someone trying to bring in politics, now religion?


----------



## Bliss (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



CannonFodder said:


> 5)Warning eye rape incoming and definitely nsfw


That was banned here. Never saw. :C



CannonFodder said:


> "euro fetish"


Oh, I have a fetish now!


----------



## Piroshki (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*

How have juggalos not come up yet? Their persecution complex is just as bad as ours, but they get angry a lot faster. Plus, ICP is just about the shittiest band I've ever heard, and I can't imagine how anybody following their "teachings" could be anything but a complete fuck-up in _every sense of the word_.

Really, though, anybody who gets too far into anything is irritating.
1. I was in my school's anime club mainly to hang out with friends, and a lot of them were like, "Yeah, anime's cool," and then there were the weaboos and the people who would make an uproar anytime anything remotely sexual happened in whatever we were watching.
2. I know plenty of cool furries, and then I meet the ones who RP religiously, and then I meet therians.
3. I even know a few cool therians, and then I meet more therians.
4. I've met a couple juggalos who weren't retarded.
5. I read all the Twilight books, and they were okay (movies were piss-awful though), but Twilight moms and hormonal teenagers are not okay.
6. A big group of my friends has been doing everything there is to do on DamnLOL and Youtube, and I cannot talk to them without them speaking in fricking internet memes all the time. I think the memes are funny, but they are _not that funny_.
7. I'm not a fan of FPS games, but they're fun to play once in a while. But there are too many people who play them all god-damn day, and then they come and try to tell me about this hilarious match where they took their M4-265 sniper-shotgun-dildo and killed some Russian guy without even shooting him, but then threw a grenade under a car next to him to knock it over on top of him and I really don't care about what he did in this match at all so I just smile and nod.

I think I lost track somewhere in there of what I was going on about, but yeah, anytime something turns from a healthy interest into an obsession, it becomes pathetic.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



CannonFodder said:


> Bad Hakar
> *rolls up newspaper*
> Psst, no
> *smacks with newspaper*
> We already had someone trying to bring in politics, now religion?



I'm sorry, I thought that when you said "the most pathetic excuses for people" you meant "_the most pathetic excuses for people_", and not "people we think are weird".


----------



## Commiecomrade (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*

NAMBLA

Does being a fan of underage boys count?


----------



## greg-the-fox (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*

The Tea Party :V



Piroshki said:


> I read all the Twilight books



You're dead to me :V


----------



## Ames (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



Piroshki said:


> How have juggalos not come up yet? Their persecution complex is just as bad as ours, but they get angry a lot faster. Plus, ICP is just about the shittiest band I've ever heard, and I can't imagine how anybody following their "teachings" could be anything but a complete fuck-up in _every sense of the word_.



You could structure the most magnificent university curriculum around their teachings.

"Fucking magnets, how do they work?" -ICP phys 301


----------



## kyle19 (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*

Like a lot of fandoms, groups have pros and cons, Tabletop gaming is included in this. I've met some really awesome people through playing warhammer and malifaux, but i've also met some of the biggest sore losers around. Some players are known to bitch and complain about another players army because of a small error in the army list or its an army that they know they'll will lose to, and get that player disqualified. I've even heard stories of players that have lost a match and they become little bitches and smash their models. Not to mention the other players that have never seen or heard of a shower, and you have to don a gasmask while in their presence.


----------



## Namba (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*

Gamers. 'Specially COD and WOW fans. Jeez people.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



luti-kriss said:


> Gamers. 'Specially COD and WOW fans. Jeez people.



That link almost made me get up and leave.


----------



## Spatel (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*

Competitive Smash Bros has its flaws. Too many of them run over to SRK or other forums and register just to argue in threads about "whether Smash Bros is a fighting game or not". By doing so, they make the entire community look like overreacting children. It's embarrassing. Don't feed the trolls.

The other issue is that those of us that play Smash should be pouring our resources, as a community, into supporting the people that work on codesets for Project M and Brawl-. Nintendo has stated that they don't intend for any future iterations of Smash Bros to be competitive. A lot of people aren't going to play a 10 year old game for another 10 years. They need some kind of future to look forward to. That future is in the mods that we currently have.


----------



## DW_ (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



CannonFodder said:


> Gamers are even easier to troll than furries.
> Just mention why PS3/XBOX360/Wii/PC is better than PS3/XBOX360/Wii/PC and/or why <insert game> is better than <insert game> and watch the immediate shit storm.



And don't even bother liking a game for what it is because OMG GRAPHICS!!11!!11 U FANBOI!!!1!!!

Case in point.

And don't even bother mentioning that OpenGL has benefits over Direct3D, because, newsflash, it does: it's cross-platform.


----------



## Attaman (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*

To be fair, if trying to insinuate that Gamers are worse than Furries, it's pretty easy to counter Gamer "OMG Graphics" with Furry "OMG PENIS / BREASTS" (sometimes both).

Also, neither - as a whole - are inherently "bad" as people. Gamers... like entertainment? Furries have a beyond-average interest in anthropomorphic animals? Compare to, as mentioned prior, _Gor_-fans, who as a whole are pretty much pro-Rape / Enslavement, or Tom Kratman readers who by and large are hilariously anti-Islamic, anti-Homosexual, anti-Liberal (actually, to sum up what they aren't anti-: Pro-Kratman)...


----------



## VoidBat (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*

I've seen pretty bad examples of all the different fandoms I've run into. Trying to single out a few would be a close to impossible task, not to mention that most likely all fandoms have their fair share of basement dwellers and creeps.


----------



## Bobskunk (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*

I'd say MLP/Pony/Bronies/whatever.

It's not that they like a television show intended for little girls; I abhor the sexist connotations of most such criticism, and recognize that Power Puff Girls is similar in crossover appeal in many respects.

The real awful part of that fandom is the aggressive, insecure hyper-defensiveness most of them seem to exert.  Shit like this. All the time.

One of my friends is that way.  He will begin talking ponies, and if you say "Oh, that's cool" as a polite way of saying you're not interested, he has a John K-type freakout and will loudly talk about ponies for the next five minutes.  Peppering it with "U MAD?" or "SOUNDS LIKE SOMEONE'S JEALOUS OF MY SELF-CONFIDENCE" or something.  This exact attitude has managed to ruin imageboards completely, despite years of imageboards trying to do that to themselves.

Thanks, Lauren Faust.  You've created a fanbase worse than Homestucks.

Signed,
A Homestuck


----------



## DW_ (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



kyle19 said:


> Like a lot of fandoms, groups have pros and cons, Tabletop gaming is included in this. I've met some really awesome people through playing warhammer and malifaux, but i've also met some of the biggest sore losers around. Some players are known to bitch and complain about another players army because of a small error in the army list or its an army that they know they'll will lose to, and get that player disqualified. I've even heard stories of players that have lost a match and they become little bitches and smash their models. Not to mention the other players that have never seen or heard of a shower, and you have to don a gasmask while in their presence.



D&D is terrible for that, though DMs don't get off easy either. What's that? I'm supposed to _kill_ that uber-godly brick wall? Fuck you, stop trying to kill the party. It's not fair.


----------



## Conker (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



Bobskunk said:


> Thanks, Lauren Faust.  You've created a fanbase worse than Homestucks.
> 
> Signed,
> A Homestuck


Question. I see the Homestuck fandom getting hated now and then, and I guess I don't know why that is. It's a story driven web comic...are people really that crazy over it? The most I've seen are people using characters for avatars, so I don't get the hate towards it. 

And I do adore the webcomic.


----------



## Bobskunk (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



Conker said:


> Question. I see the Homestuck fandom getting hated now and then, and I guess I don't know why that is. It's a story driven web comic...are people really that crazy over it? The most I've seen are people using characters for avatars, so I don't get the hate towards it.
> 
> And I do adore the webcomic.



I've loved MSPA since before Problem Sleuth even escaped his office.  Seriously.  It took me a while to warm up to Homestuck, but..  I bought all the albums, bought a shirt, talked about nothing but Homestuck to some people for a while.  Even started the adiosToreador and geromy accounts on FA.  I thought I was overboard.

...And then the post-troll fans came in.  They are every much like the caricatures of 14 year old Naruto or Invader ZIM fans.  It's a lifestyle and an overwhelming facet of their very being.  Everything reminds them of something from Homestuck.  They are almost never out-of-character from either a story character or a fan troll.  At this point, it's a cult.

Still like the webcomic, though.  I was afraid it was going to get overly stupid like Lost, and until EoA5 the only hope I had was how Hussie managed to tie everything together in Problem Sleuth.


----------



## SnowyD (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*

You're talking about extremists though. All fandoms are cool and lame, but extremists are always fucked up. I game all the time and I can happily say I've never shit or pissed my pants for the sake of the game.


----------



## Bobskunk (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



SnowyD said:


> You're talking about extremists though. All fandoms are cool and lame, but extremists are always fucked up. I game all the time and I can happily say I've never shit or pissed my pants for the sake of the game.



The trouble is this has become the average response to "I'm not really into that."  Many Homestuck fans will refuse to believe this is possible and that everyone loves Homestuck if they give it a try, and MLP fans will take offense and act like you're insulting them for liking a children's show when in both cases it could easily boil down to "I tried it and it wasn't my thing.  I can understand that you like it, though!"  No, it's taken personally that you don't care for a Thing they like.

The cosplay and editor-letters are on the fringe, but the non-fan flipouts are not.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



Bobskunk said:


> I've loved MSPA since before Problem Sleuth even escaped his office.  Seriously.  It took me a while to warm up to Homestuck, but..  I bought all the albums, bought a shirt, talked about nothing but Homestuck to some people for a while.  Even started the adiosToreador and geromy accounts on FA.  I thought I was overboard.
> 
> ...And then the post-troll fans came in.  They are every much like the caricatures of 14 year old Naruto or Invader ZIM fans.  It's a lifestyle and an overwhelming facet of their very being.  Everything reminds them of something from Homestuck.  They are almost never out-of-character from either a story character or a fan troll.  At this point, it's a cult.
> 
> Still like the webcomic, though.  I was afraid it was going to get overly stupid like Lost, and until EoA5 the only hope I had was how Hussie managed to tie everything together in Problem Sleuth.


Damn, now I know not to read homestuck.
Someone else suggested it to me and I didn't just cause, now I know to avoid that fandom.


----------



## Conker (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



Bobskunk said:


> ...And then the post-troll fans came in.  They are every much like the caricatures of 14 year old Naruto or Invader ZIM fans.  It's a lifestyle and an overwhelming facet of their very being.  Everything reminds them of something from Homestuck.  They are almost never out-of-character from either a story character or a fan troll.  At this point, it's a cult.


I feel fortunate to have never ran into anyone like that.



			
				Cannonfodder said:
			
		

> Damn, now I know not to read homestuck.
> Someone else suggested it to me and I didn't just cause, now I know to avoid that fandom.


That's one of the stupidest things I've heard. You can hate the fandom but like the object the fandom gravitates around. Christ, just stay away from Homestuck related forums and threads if you want to avoid the drivel. But the webcomic itself is really good; there's a reason why people recommend it all the time.


----------



## Bobskunk (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



CannonFodder said:


> Damn, now I know not to read homestuck.
> Someone else suggested it to me and I didn't just cause, now I know to avoid that fandom.



What, no

That's a bad attitude.  I hate the new, vocal fanbase that has developed, but I still enjoy Homestuck.  I don't think it's mandatory reading, but I will say you may very well like it.  Caveat: Act 1 is wacky, reader-submitted antics that may seem aimless until the story proper begins.  That's because the previous "adventure" was mostly driven by reader suggestions, and it was a transition period.

Avoid the fandom, check out the comic.  That's really all there is to say on the matter.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



Bobskunk said:


> What, no
> 
> That's a bad attitude.  I hate the new, vocal fanbase that has developed, but I still enjoy Homestuck.  I don't think it's mandatory reading, but I will say you may very well like it.  Caveat: Act 1 is wacky, reader-submitted antics that may seem aimless until the story proper begins.  That's because the previous "adventure" was mostly driven by reader suggestions, and it was a transition period.
> 
> Avoid the fandom, check out the comic.  That's really all there is to say on the matter.


No, what I was saying was I had no interest in Homestuck and people kept prodding me to read it and I still have no interest in reading it.


----------



## Yrr (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*

Any and all hatedoms.

The only thing worse than people who over-zealously praise a show/game/product/concept/thing to the point where that becomes their most notable feature, is the people who over-zealously hate it to the point where that becomes their most notable feature.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



CannonFodder said:


> No, what I was saying was I had no interest in Homestuck and people kept prodding me to read it and I still have no interest in reading it.



Fair enough I guess. I was pretty much the same way about the whole MLP thing, and I still am to a degree. The difference I actually gave it a shot before directing my full... I won't say hatred, but my full dismissal of it I guess. It only really pisses me off when I notice people being _very _open, direct and upfront about the whole thing. :/

At any rate, I won't bug you about it CF, but I would still recommend HS simply for some of the nerdier humor early on and some of the interesting plot devices later.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



Stratto the Hawk said:


> Fair enough I guess. I was pretty much the same way about the whole MLP thing, and I still am to a degree. The difference I actually gave it a shot before directing my full... I won't say hatred, but my full dismissal of it I guess. It only really pisses me off when I notice people being _very _open, direct and upfront about the whole thing. :/
> 
> At any rate, I won't bug you about it CF, but I would still recommend HS simply for some of the nerdier humor early on and some of the interesting plot devices later.


I'm not real big on webcomics, I like artwork more.
DA and FA combined I watch well over 300 people, and as far as webcomics I read xkcd, dmfa, twokinds and only a few others.


----------



## Attaman (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



Yrr said:


> Any and all hatedoms.
> 
> The only thing worse than people who over-zealously praise a show/game/product/concept/thing to the point where that becomes their most notable feature, is the people who over-zealously hate it to the point where that becomes their most notable feature.


I can't think of very many "hatedoms", unless you're speaking in the classical "Fans of people who enjoy subjugating people" (in which case there's one whose name escapes me which is basically women trying to argue that they should move _back_ in rights to somewhere between "legs spread laying on bed" and "fixing dinner then laying back on bed with spread legs". Some of their members published a book recently, no less).

Also ironic that GM this'd and is also anti-99% :V


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*

1) New Age horror fanbase, nuff said. They don't know jack shit about the bloody genre.
2) New WWE fanbase. They're armies of Cena fantards and what's worse (my personal favorite) the Undertaker is underrated. WWF > WWE
3) TWILIGHT /no argument
4) Alien and Predator fanbases, too many tard-wars.
5) MLP:FiM fanbase, I love the show but I wish people stop treating it like some new fangle religion stop converting others it not mandatory it's borderline obsessive in the infamous way.
6) The Furry Fandom
7) Star Trek and Star Wars fandom, more tard-wars but some (I've seen and read) are pretty civil.
8.) Sonic/Mario fanbases
9) Final Fantasy/Kingdom Hearts Fans
10) Zelda Fans

This is going from most irritating to less 1-10. All of them in my opinion.


----------



## Heimdal (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*

I suppose the topic of this thread is finding the lowest point of the lowest fandom, but that is hardly a depiction of any fandom at all. This is basically just finding the creepiest, most socially inept and obsessive person, and figure out what they're fans of. It's far less about some fandom being terrible, and more about that kind of person ruining anything they touch.

If you want to look at what fandom is the worst, it requires looking at the general, more moderate people of that fandom. That said, furries. If you poke and prod even a smarter furry enough, you can almost always find sexual attraction and eroticism practically central to their furry interest. That isn't necessarily a terrible thing; it's common, plenty of video game fans had the hots for Lara Croft, and plenty of anime fans like hentai. However, Halo games and Studio Ghibli movies are extremely popular, and it's very clearly unrelated to people 'getting off' through them. Is there anything of central popularity in the furry fandom that clearly has no erotic basis involved in it's popularity? I'm not implying that all furries are sexual deviants, just that it seems to be easily the most common focus. You'd have a hell of a time finding Krystal or Renamon not sexualized in this fandom; oh, interesting question: When a fan presents them in a non-sexualized way, are they more of a gamer/anime fan, or more of a furry?

MLP fandom has clopfics, but even people who like that stuff know it has nothing to do with what the actual show is about, and they aren't fans due to the clopfics. By contrast, furry fandom has no focus beyond 'animal-like', making it completely free-form and dependent on the imagination of the fan entirely. Essentially, all clopfic - no show. There is plenty of non-sexual like of cuteness in furry fandom, but.. fuck, it's a rarity. People like to throw their sexuality into things, and far beyond nearly every other fandom, there is absolutely nothing stopping furries (there is no concept of 'canon').

This was mostly just a lot of rambling. Feel free to expand upon, or deride.


----------



## Conker (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



PenningtontheSkunk said:


> 4) Alien and Predator fanbases, too many tard-wars.
> 10) Zelda Fans
> All of them in my opinion.


I disagree with number four, but I love both franchises. Though, I'm not sure I'm in their "fandoms". I was going to a few forums at one point, but stopped because there's only so much AvP you can talk about before you run out of things to discuss. 

I agree with number ten. I'm so sick of Zelda fans jumping up and down every time a new Zelda game comes out. I like Zelda enough, sure, but I'm sick of Nintendo rehashing his games over and over as if that's some valid thing to do. "No, it's cool. Buy OoT for the fourth time. You know you will." I mean shit, there's apparently already talk to do ANOTHER Zelda game for the 3DS :\ We just got OoT3D and we are getting Skyward Sword this month, so let's plan ANOTHER ONE!


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*

I think it's pretty funny that someone would knowingly and willingly adopt the characteristics of a purely fictional narrative created for the purpose of appealing to a mass audience and/or generating profits.  Behold, 'fans,' you are nothing but empty vessels projecting yourselves onto imaginary characters in order to escape from reality.


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



Antonin Scalia said:


> I think it's pretty funny that someone would knowingly and willingly adopt the characteristics of a purely fictional narrative created for the purpose of appealing to a mass audience and/or generating profits.  Behold, 'fans,' you are nothing but empty vessels projecting yourselves onto imaginary characters in order to escape from reality.



And I even cosplayed as one on saturday. Holy shit I turned into the monster I was fighting :V

I don't usually spend too much time immersed in communities, but one fandom that bugs me is the "David Tennant fandom" for Dr Who (if the group of people doing that exists under that title). Since the guy left the show, they've been giving all kinds of crap to the new titular character for basically "not being David Tennant" and it makes me angry because I have no problem with the latest guy, Matt Smith. I think he's great.

And I know it's not a fandom (more of a hatedom) but I really can't stand the Games-Workshop haters. Disapproving of the company's choices and actions is perfectly understandable, not liking recent changes is also perfectly fine, but bitching about how much you hate them every time they move an inch in any direction, then still buying their miniatures (while complaining loudly about how you hate them) is just ridiculous.


----------



## DarkMettaur (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*

Note: I am not saying I dislike any of these. For a long time for example, I owned an iPod and I liked it. However this is *NOT* a topic about the actual product/theme/story/comic/game/series/whatever. This is about their *FANDOMS* and as such if you posted in here because you hate the topic and not the fandom then just get out you forgot the point of this topic. You can still like it, it's just the fandom you can't stand. Aaagh. Anyway.

MY LIST.

- Macfags and the reality distortion field that makes them thing the smallest, insignificant bug fix, patch, or revision, or whatever is the most amazing thing in existence. I got really angry when I saw people comparing Steve Jobs to say, war veterans, or some of the original nobel peace prize winners (not the new ones, the nobel peace prize is now a joke), or like Einstein and his theory of relativity. He made a bunch of popular phones people, he did not stop world hunger. He basically stole the company away from his partner, left him in the dirt, and then walked away from the company and demanded it back and they told him 'no'. So instead he worked for /them/. He did not own Apple technically, his CEOs did. This is the man who would buy a car every six months to bypass the licence plate law. This is the man who abandoned his first daughter because he didn't want to admit to having an illegitimate child. This is the man who decided to fuck over his family by being a vegetarian and taking herbs and special ointments to try and 'cure' his cancer which was one of the EASIEST forms of cancer to cure with modern science. He literally had a near 100% chance of recovering if he took the surgery, which he did not until the last minute, and it killed him.

He did a lot of things, I will not lie. Some good, some bad, but his fanbase made his death a complete joke.

- Bronies. I cannot say 'I do not really like MLP' without them going crazy at me and saying that I'm secretly a closet brony who is just not true to himself. They rub it in my face and go on an hour long rant on how it's amazing and obviously I'm 'hiding' my true self to look 'cool'. No. I just don't like it, I'm sorry. That's all there really is to say on the matter. I do not hate MLP, but I am totally fine with the idea of people liking a cartoon. That is what it is, a cartoon. Please remember this.

- Homestuck shippers. Again, all that's really need to be said. If you know what I'm talking about, /you know what I'm talking about/.

- Trekkies.

- Linuxfags. I love Linux, however the moment you say to any hardcore linux fan that 'I don't use it as my main operating system because <insert thing linux does not have here>' they flip out. Like literally flip out. And talk about how they never use that anymore. That's nice, but I still need to. I'm sorry.

- 'Anonymous' Yes, it has a fandom. If you run around screaming you're anonymous but give yourself a nickname other than 'anonymous', congratulations you are not Anonymous you just gave yourself a name to be called by. Aasdasfdsdfg.


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*

In any fandom or hatedom there will be members that think that their membership makes their shit smell like freshly baked bread. The fact that such people exist in a given group doesn't really condemn the group as a whole.

For "most pathetic group overall" I'd look for groups that involve a fundamental denial of reality (inb4religion) or are inherently antisocial/isolating. While there are shitty members in any group, the shittiest group in total would likely be one that has sitting under a table and eating dog food or some such as a membership condition. 

It's not which groups include bad people, it's which ones exclude good ones.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



dinosaurdammit said:


> uhhh ...nsfw?



I am usually sensitive to gore

but that picture...it's somewhat artistic.

obviously not fapping preference, though.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*

Now that I think about it, some Warriors fans actually get on my nerves when they "invent" their own clans and write shitty fan-fics about generic clan or even worse bastardize it and make all of their characters neon colored atrocities that look like they got in a fight with the Sherwin Williams truck and lost terribly. Remember kids (and this goes for furfags as well), you aren't being creative by throwing random designs and colors or your characters, you are being creative by making those markings and colors meaningful. :/


----------



## ryanleblanc (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



Crusader Mike said:


> The Furry Fandom.
> 
> /thread



^This would have been funnier had we not all thought it the instant we started reading the original post.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*

Wow. Everything I love is hated by everything else. I`m gonna go kill myself. :V


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*

Honestly: Pornographic hobbyists or other-kin. (the latter is a mental disorder according the the W.H.O.'s Psyc list too)

One is hyper-fixated on sexuality which is self destructive. The other delusional.


----------



## Perception (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*

Furry Fandom.

Nah jokes, nowhere near the worse.

WoW is pretty bad, mainly because

1. People become obsessed, spend 15 hours a day playing computer games...
2. Look on youtube for 'World of warcraft freakout', first vid.
3. People actually pay $15 a month to play.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



Ajsforg said:


> Furry Fandom.
> 
> Nah jokes, nowhere near the worse.
> 
> ...



Been involved with both and honestly most WoW players are not all that bad. Its the few that give it a bad name. Hence how I targeted more small extreme groups then saying "Furries" No I targeted otherkin and sexual hobbists.


----------



## Attaman (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



Ajsforg said:


> Furry Fandom.
> 
> Nah jokes, nowhere near the worse.
> 
> WoW is pretty bad,


I want to debate with you, but each has their own glaring problems.

WoW has the problem of enforced labor in prisons for gold farming (which does lead to real-world beatings, torture, and so-on when quotas are failed to be met), people putting down 1000+ hours a year into their characters, and people who take disturbingly great senses of personal accomplishment for their characters activities.

In return, Furry has the exact same problem, if not _more_ so, as the last problem for WoW. Furry pretty much doesn't do shit against its own members who do bad things (ex: Videotape themselves fucking their pet in a place where bestiality is illegal), and will even go so far as to _socially ostracize_ (in many communities, at least) those who have the backbone to go "Fuck that shit, I'm calling the cops". Furry also, often times, has hilariously wrong degrees of human misanthropy. Note that I'm not speaking about misanthropy itself at the moment, but how furries get it wrong. I mean, really, only humans murder? Humans have bad bodies with no advantages? For fucks sake, have they ever left their computer and actually looked at the world, or alternatively looked away from their OC fucking another's OC to do some basic fact-checking? Worse, somehow their opinions are supported / considered factual by many others, to the point that somehow "animals never lie" is a topic of debate instead of understood as a bold-faced lie. 

If I had to speak on the flaws of each, Furry - per person - has the worst excuses of people in it versus WoW players. A WoW player at least has to be somewhat productive to afford their subscription, and often times at least a degree of planning goes into many activities such as raids and instances. Something requires gears to get turning. 

Furry... encourages people to not bother to change their mind (unless it's about how tolerable some fetish should be, or to be fair tolerance of matters such as homosexual rights). People have literally made a living off of mooching thanks to Furry (and, worse, have people who'll defend them for such). A good number of its members, in 1st / 2nd World Nations, will _bitch and moan_ about their standard of living, and how they _wish to return to the way of nature_. That's one of the big things I cannot tolerate: Even if you're not amongst those with the wealth, you are still within a _1st or 2nd World Nation_. There are times to complain about standards of living. _Wanting to live like a Raccoon is not one of them._ Want to live like that, fine, but at the least stop being a hypocritical git and use your access to medical supplies, clean water, and at least moderately inspected food to provide the stuff to people who would actually appreciate such.

The only real place WoW comes ahead is that there are some people who've industrialized a game to the point that they will resort to violence / brutality when certain quotas are not met. But even then, it's hard to respect them less than someone who sees "I have a powered home, clean water, acceptable clothes, ready food access, free public education, and books recording hundreds - if not thousands - of years of human advancement" and goes "Fuck this shit, it all sucks! I want to live in the wild and eat berries and fuck whenever I want!"

And before anyone thinks of starting: Yes, I have seen these. Unfortunately, this is not limited to the Furry fandom, as similar to the above "Animal way of life!" I've seen people arguing that things would be so much better if we returned to 1300's North-Eastern European way of life.


----------



## thewall (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*

Lolicon should go to hell.  Nuff said.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*

Taboo people. I'm sorry, extreme pain is not an effective way to be part of a group of people, for example. I know people then become tolerant to that, but dear lord, that's just wrong.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



mike37 said:


> Lolicon should go to hell.  Nuff said.


_you _should go to hell! ;;


that being said, most anime fans are absolutely insufferable. the weaboo/japanophiles especially. the kind of people who show up to Asian studies class in cosplay. they never last more than a few months.
I hatehatehate people who are like "Japan is amazing and nothing can go wrong there and it's all sunshine and Hello Kitty". That just...dsjfdjbgsdjfbdsvcxnbvre.

Yup.

I notice it more than most because my father lives in Japan and tells me all about how if you're American they basically treat you like a downs syndrome child. "aww lookit it, it's trying to speak Japanese! d'awww." 
Japanese people think Japanophiles are stupid and can go fuck themselves.

That is all.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



Gavrill said:


> I notice it more than most because my father lives in Japan and tells me all about how if you're American they basically treat you like a downs syndrome child. "aww lookit it, it's trying to speak Japanese! d'awww."


 Unless you are an American/Canadian businessman/Doctor/Engineer whom speaks nearly flawless Japanese. That is well looked on. Very much so in the case of Doctors.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



Lead Jester said:


> Unless you are an American/Canadian businessman/Doctor/Engineer whom speaks nearly flawless Japanese. That is well looked on. Very much so in the case of Doctors.


Well yeah. Basically that means that _somehow_ you are making them money. Somehow.

I mean, not all Japanese people are dicks, obviously. But it's pretty much like any other place, some people just hate you for being different. 
And hate you more for trying to pretend to be exactly like them.

Nice place, still not rainbowfarts though.

on an unrelated note, your species should say "than", not "then".


----------



## Aetius (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*

Weaboos make me cry.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*

how many other fandoms have a pornographic card game

with crappy card art, too  (spitting kitty, really?)

my money's on furry for bottom of the barrel.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*

Like anime doesn't have pornographic _everything_


----------



## Tycho (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



Gavrill said:


> Like anime doesn't have pornographic _everything_



Yeah but is it as terrible as our pornographic everything

I would like to think that there's some sort of strange unofficial fanbase-run "quality control" with the animu shit


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



Gavrill said:


> Like anime doesn't have pornographic _everything_



Actually now that I think about it there are an aweful lot of similarities between the furries and the weeaboos ...

- idealized image of the human form
- very bad public image
- loads of members considered immature/stupid/hopeless perverts
- large amounts of sexual content
- self-esteem issues (as a community) from being the worlds hate-magnet

I'm not surprised the people here hate them so much ... *They're us* (dun dun dun duuuuun)

Same thing as that guy I met last year that was pretty much like me in every aspect and that I instantly hated.


----------



## thewall (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



Tycho said:


> how many other fandoms have a pornographic card game
> 
> with crappy card art, too  (spitting kitty, really?)
> 
> my money's on furry for bottom of the barrel.



My money's on lolicon.  At least most of us are not pedophiles, right?  That is arguably worse than most of what furries are guilty of.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*

Uhhhh Mike, pedophilia furry porn exists. You realize that, right? 

At any rate, anime and furry are about the same imo, as far as fandoms go. Except for anime having a more...I dunno, "grounded" base? There are tons and tons of anime, hentai, what-have-you type things. Furry is....well, obscure. You could be a weeaboo without internet access, but I don't think that's as likely with furry.


----------



## Piroshki (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*

Also, it's a little over a week old now, but I found someone post about it on another forum and thought it was funny, and it's related to my last post which like 2 people probably read.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



Piroshki said:


> Also, it's a little over a week old now, but I found someone post about it on another forum and thought it was funny, and it's related to my last post which like 2 people probably read.


This + combined with your signature = i cannot stop laughing


----------



## Heimdal (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



Gavrill said:


> At any rate, anime and furry are about the same imo, as far as fandoms go. Except for anime having a more...I dunno, "grounded" base? There are tons and tons of anime, hentai, what-have-you type things. Furry is....well, obscure. You could be a weeaboo without internet access, but I don't think that's as likely with furry.



Anime has popular stuff that isn't porn. Furry does too, but it's not popular.


----------



## Piroshki (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



Gavrill said:


> Uhhhh Mike, pedophilia furry porn exists. You realize that, right?
> 
> At any rate, anime and furry are about the same imo, as far as fandoms go. Except for anime having a more...I dunno, "grounded" base? There are tons and tons of anime, hentai, what-have-you type things. Furry is....well, obscure. You could be a weeaboo without internet access, but I don't think that's as likely with furry.



The porn wouldn't exist without internet.
You'd still get the major fans of Bolt, fox Robin Hood, Looney Tunes and what have you, there would just be no dicks involved anywhere. Anime will always have some of that because most manga artists and Japanese animators _are_ perverts who at least like drawing partially covered naked chicks and panties even if the hardcore sexual stuff stays under wraps. The creators of anthropomorphic cartoons tend to use animals because... well, I don't know why, but they don't typically sexualize their characters at all.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



Heimdal said:


> Anime has popular stuff that isn't porn. Furry does too, but it's not popular.


true 'nuff.

one more thing, anime's not as close-knit. furries; it's easy to find like...a "furry" household, but with anime? i mean, two people who like anime maybe, but it's not like a "community" like furry is, if that makes sense.


edit: too lazy to reply to Piro so I'll just say for the record hell yes porn


----------



## Attaman (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



Gavrill said:


> true 'nuff.
> 
> one more thing, anime's not as close-knit. furries; it's easy to find like...a "furry" household, but with anime? i mean, two people who like anime maybe, but it's not like a "community" like furry is, if that makes sense.
> 
> ...


Biggest difference between Anime and Furry fans is that Anime fans do not threaten to scream persecution / hate speech if you mention that they have a lot of fanservice / porn. Furries... do. 

Similarly, Anime fans do not equate one as being worse than Hitler for wanting / needing to reduce the amount of such.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



Attaman said:


> Biggest difference between Anime and Furry fans is that Anime fans do not threaten to scream persecution / hate speech if you mention that they have a lot of fanservice / porn. Furries... do.
> 
> Similarly, Anime fans do not equate one as being worse than Hitler for wanting / needing to reduce the amount of such.


You'd be surprised @.@

Of course, that's more of a Japanophile thing, and less of a "whole anime fandom in general" thing. 

They both have their goods and bads. I for one don't think either in candidates for "worst fandom" though. I mean, get anything, get fans for it, and there will always be someone in there who will take it way, waaaay too seriously.


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



Gavrill said:


> They both have their goods and bads. I for one don't think either in candidates for "worst fandom" though. I mean, get anything, get fans for it, and there will always be someone in there who will take it way, waaaay too seriously.



Or is way to dumb/immature/has bad education and just reflects badly on the rest of the community with his attitude.


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*

I stand by most fandoms being the same. They all have their extremists, their horror stories, their good things, their normal members and such. By that logic, the fan is pathetic, not the fandom.


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> I stand by most fandoms being the same. They all have their extremists, their horror stories, their good things, their normal members and such. By that logic, the fan is pathetic, not the fandom.



Yeah but that's an /thread argulent so you should have saved it for a bit :V

Also, the question in the thread title happened to be "which fandom has the worse fans", so your post, which basically says it's the fans fault and not the fandom, doesn't really have sense in the context, since we were talking about the fans since the beginning.

But since all fandoms are the same it's pointless anyway.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> I stand by most fandoms being the same. They all have their extremists, their horror stories, their good things, their normal members and such. By that logic, the fan is pathetic, not the fandom.


 woudn't a fanatic to non fanatic ratio deem how pathetic a fandom is?
also a fetishist to non fetishist ratio may be factored in too.


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*

Ah, sorry then. Leseeeee... I can't really say. Games are out, since they're hurting mostly themselves. Hipsters are out of the picture too, since they seem to be just jerks about their tastes without actually doing anything harmful. Otaku and extreme furries are about the same and pretty creepy in their own rights. Sooo...

Worst in general: Twilight fans (if those still exist), because no person with marginally good taste could actually try to defend it.
Worst taking extremes into account: let's say... otaku. The objectification of women they reach is ridiculous.


----------



## thewall (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



Attaman said:


> Biggest difference between Anime and Furry fans is that Anime fans do not threaten to scream persecution / hate speech if you mention that they have a lot of fanservice / porn. Furries... do.
> 
> Similarly, Anime fans do not equate one as being worse than Hitler for wanting / needing to reduce the amount of such.



Maybe the reason for this is for them, furry has become a fetish/sexual orientation instead of a mere fandom or hobby.  They are more attracted to yiff than anything else.  Obsession has a way of destroying lives and people, and for furry, this is especially horrible.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*

I'd have to say Anime, then Gamers, then the Furry fandom following behind.

-Anime has a large amount of people who eat, sleep, and breathe in their Wapanese lifestyle to the point that is the only thing they can talk about. 

-Most are anal about what character you want to cosplay as and the REALLY obsessed will scream and stalk you around the con and treat you like the Character you are cosplaying as. 

-Anime cons, like furry, are a like when it comes to "getting p00ntang", but I've seen more Arrests for  statutory rape and abduction than at a furry con due to the fact that you have Jailbait running around dressed as cheap Japanese hookers. :V

Those are what I can think of from what I've experienced at anime cons.

CF said it with gamers and explaining why Furry is there is just beating a dead horse.


----------



## Aidy (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*

God I hate weeaboos so much. Japan has spawned some of the most weird and frightening things I've ever seen. Weeaboos aren't much better.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



Aidy70060 said:


> God I hate weeaboos so much. Japan has spawned some of the most weird and frightening things I've ever seen. Weeaboos aren't much better.



I went to a local anime con and stayed the weekend with some friends. The Weaboos scare me.

I do like some of their style in fashon, but I am too conservative to dress like that. :V


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I went to a local anime con and stayed the weekend with some friends. The Weaboos scare me.
> 
> I do like some of their style in fashon, but I am too conservative to dress like that. :V



Shit I don't know where you've been but it's a whole other level from the con I went to on saturday ... yeah, the people were dressed weird (not counting the cosplayers here, they're obviously gonna dress weird :V) and some girls were dressed in slutty schoolgirl uniforms, but I didn't witness any kind of particularly disturbing or weird happenings ...


----------



## Aidy (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I went to a local anime con and stayed the weekend with some friends. The Weaboos scare me.
> 
> I do like some of their style in fashon, but I am too conservative to dress like that. :V



Meh, I'm not into that kind of thing really. Japan's cool and all, I think I would enjoy anime and manga if it wasn't for the 40something year olds dressed as girls with 10ft purple hair shouting 'DESUUUUUUU' as loud and high as they can. I know they're not all like that but being around on the internet for a while makes you see some really weird things :c


----------



## Mentova (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*

Furries are the worst, with bronies a close second.

I don't get how you could possibly think gamers are worse than furries when furries do some insane perverted stuff. Yeah some dude may have payed nearly 2k for an early copy of a game, but some furries pay that much for murrsuits. The worst of gamers are dumb, obese kids with no life. The worst of furries are pedophiles, dogfuckers, and other such crazy perverts.

Bronies are just obnoxious. I'm all for adults being fans of cartoons. Hell, I myself get enjoyment from watching cartoons I grew up with from time to time. They're just fun. The problem with bronies is they take it waaaaaay too far. I've seen videos of them doing shit like marching to a pizza hut singing songs from the show with a banner that had ponies on it, and then awkwardly asking the cashier to draw ponies on the pizza box. In another video they were going over the finer details of washing and grooming the hair on plastic pony toys in a fountain in a public part. Just... I don't _get _it. It's a goddamn TV show why are you doing weird shit like that?


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*

Mentova: All of that. All of that. Like I said, people like gamers and hipsters are just annoying and damage themselves much more than they damage others.


----------



## Heimdal (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



Mentova said:


> Furries are the worst, with bronies a close second.
> 
> I don't get how you could possibly think gamers are worse than furries when furries do some insane perverted stuff. Yeah some dude may have payed nearly 2k for an early copy of a game, but some furries pay that much for murrsuits. The worst of gamers are dumb, obese kids with no life. The worst of furries are pedophiles, dogfuckers, and other such crazy perverts.
> 
> Bronies are just obnoxious. I'm all for adults being fans of cartoons. Hell, I myself get enjoyment from watching cartoons I grew up with from time to time. They're just fun. The problem with bronies is they take it waaaaaay too far. I've seen videos of them doing shit like marching to a pizza hut singing songs from the show with a banner that had ponies on it, and then awkwardly asking the cashier to draw ponies on the pizza box. In another video they were going over the finer details of washing and grooming the hair on plastic pony toys in a fountain in a public part. Just... I don't _get _it. It's a goddamn TV show why are you doing weird shit like that?



People have had Klingon weddings. That brony stuff is exceedingly tame, really. But yeah, it's still embarrassingly weird.


----------



## thewall (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*

I think the important thing to remember about all of this is that people are batshit crazy and that hey will act the way they do no matter what fandom they are in.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



Heimdal said:


> People have had Klingon weddings. That brony stuff is exceedingly tame, really. But yeah, it's still embarrassingly weird.


The difference between the two is that a Klingon wedding, while weird and nerdy as hell, isn't a bunch of fedora wearing goons marching around in public making fools of themselves over cartoon ponies. The klingon wedding is, I assume, a private affair. They keep it to the group invited. 

Basically what I'm getting at is nerd groups who shove their weird shit in your face (furries and bronies) are much more obnoxious and embarrassing then the ones who keep it to themselves (gamers and the above klingon example)


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*

I would say that as a general rule of thumb, all good things are best in moderation, and therefore, the worst people are those that don't really live with this in mind. There's being a furry who mostly keeps it as an interest, and then there's the batshit furfag that runs around with a tail on all the time and is completely flamboyant about it. There's the gamer, and then there's the no lifer who sits in front of the Gamestop for a week to obtain the first copy of [insert a game from a series here] or a brand spanking new XBOX/Playstation/Nintendo-what-the-fuck-ever.


----------



## Heimdal (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



Mentova said:


> The difference between the two is that a Klingon wedding, while weird and nerdy as hell, isn't a bunch of fedora wearing goons marching around in public making fools of themselves over cartoon ponies. The klingon wedding is, I assume, a private affair. They keep it to the group invited.
> 
> Basically what I'm getting at is nerd groups who shove their weird shit in your face (furries and bronies) are much more obnoxious and embarrassing then the ones who keep it to themselves (gamers and the above klingon example)



I think the wedding was at a Star Trek convention, but I could be wrong.

I don't acknowledge that difference among them. All fan groups have people who obnoxiously shove their weird stuff into other people's faces. Gamers and Trekkies are _not_ an exception to this. I don't see any reason to believe that any of these mentioned groups are more likely to be private than any other, that's just a bias of personal experience. The fact remains that the only reason we've all been able to mention the weird shit different fandoms are responsible for is because they clearly weren't private enough.

The Brony stuff is incredibly tame, and fairly unoffensive, all things considered. It just isn't near the same level as when adults defend bestiality, or defecate in their own diapers for fun. Obnoxious people are obnoxious, but Brony stuff isn't much worse than the events of a bizarre night of drinking [EDIT:] ...for now. I'm sure Bronies will eventually bring about something specific to them that will disgust us all.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*

"No one calls Han Solo a bitch."


----------



## Mentova (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



Heimdal said:


> I think the wedding was at a Star Trek convention, but I could be wrong.
> 
> I don't acknowledge that difference among them. All fan groups have people who obnoxiously shove their weird stuff into other people's faces. Gamers and Trekkies are _not_ an exception to this. I don't see any reason to believe that any of these mentioned groups are more likely to be private than any other, that's just a bias of personal experience. The fact remains that the only reason we've all been able to mention the weird shit different fandoms are responsible for is because they clearly weren't private enough.
> 
> The Brony stuff is incredibly tame, and fairly unoffensive, all things considered. It just isn't near the same level as when adults defend bestiality, or defecate in their own diapers for fun. Obnoxious people are obnoxious, but Brony stuff isn't much worse than the events of a bizarre night of drinking [EDIT:] ...for now. I'm sure Bronies will eventually bring about something specific to them that will disgust us all.



Then yeah, if the wedding was at a star trek convention then they are keeping it to themselves. 

And no, brony stuff is not incredibly tame. I've seen way too much pony porn and awkward pony stuff to call that fandom tame. Is it on the same fucked up level as say, the furry fandom? No, but it's uncomfortably close.


----------



## CAThulu (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> I stand by most fandoms being the same. They all have their extremists, their horror stories, their good things, their normal members and such. By that logic, the fan is pathetic, not the fandom.



So the logic is 'Hate the fan but not the fandom"?

I can see that, but there are exceptions of course. (*cough* _twilight_ *cough*)


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



CAThulu said:


> So the logic is 'Hate the fan but not the fandom"?
> 
> I can see that, but there are exceptions of course. (*cough* _twilight_ *cough*)



Yeah, nothing can be done about fandoms doomed to being obnoxious and pitiful from the beginning.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



Stratto the Hawk said:


> I would say that as a general rule of thumb, all good things are best in moderation, and therefore, the worst people are those that don't really live with this in mind. There's being a furry who mostly keeps it as an interest, and then there's the batshit furfag that runs around with a tail on all the time and is completely flamboyant about it. There's the gamer, and then there's the no lifer who sits in front of the Gamestop for a week to obtain the first copy of [insert a game from a series here] or a brand spanking new XBOX/Playstation/Nintendo-what-the-fuck-ever.



There's people who dislike something/someone, and then there's people who freak out at the mere mention of something, going on a long rant how it sucks, groups together with others who agree with him, and claims that anyone who disagrees with them is automatically 'defending' it.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*

Nerd fandoms, universally, tend to appear rather pathetic when viewed from the outside.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



Stratto the Hawk said:


> I would say that as a general rule of thumb, all good things are best in moderation, and therefore, the worst people are those that don't really live with this in mind. There's being a furry who mostly keeps it as an interest, and then there's the batshit furfag that runs around with a tail on all the time and is completely flamboyant about it. There's the gamer, and then there's the no lifer who sits in front of the Gamestop for a week to obtain the first copy of [insert a game from a series here] or a brand spanking new XBOX/Playstation/Nintendo-what-the-fuck-ever.


Oh did you hear a transportation truck was transporting MW3 game copies to a store, since it's so close to release date, was attacked and robbed; 6 thousand copies were stolen.
When you are so obsessed about a video game that you attack the shit out of a guy just doing his job to play a video game you need help.

People were originally saying that it was a prank or marketing, nope.chucktesta.  It really did happen.


----------



## reigoskeiter (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*

Imo this forum is the worst, i am a member of another one, but, seriously, ive seen enough to make me 100% sure this is the worst...


----------



## Zaraphayx (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



reigoskeiter said:


> Imo this forum is the worst, i am a member of another one, but, seriously, ive seen enough to make me 100% sure this is the worst...



Fight the power.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



reigoskeiter said:


> Imo this forum is the worst, i am a member of another one, but, seriously, ive seen enough to make me 100% sure this is the worst...


It's been said several times before by multiple users, but FaF is just 4chan with animal avatars.


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



CannonFodder said:


> Oh did you hear a transportation truck was transporting MW3 game copies to a store, since it's so close to release date, was attacked and robbed; 6 thousand copies were stolen.
> *When you are so obsessed about a video game that you attack the shit out of a guy just doing his job to play a video game you need help.*
> 
> People were originally saying that it was a prank or marketing, nope.chucktesta.  It really did happen.



Or, you know. Maybe they realized that a few thousand copies of a highly anticipated game that hasn't been released yet are VALUABLE AS FUCK. 

People steal things for reasons other than just wanting to own it. What would they do with 5,999 extra copies?


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



Unsilenced said:


> Or, you know. Maybe they realized that a few thousand copies of a highly anticipated game that hasn't been released yet are VALUABLE AS FUCK.
> 
> People steal things for reasons other than just wanting to own it. What would they do with 5,999 extra copies?


Only a few have wound up on the market, one of the ones that did sold for a fuck ton.
What I'm wondering is what happened to the rest though?
The world may never know.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



Unsilenced said:


> Or, you know. Maybe they realized that a few thousand copies of a highly anticipated game that hasn't been released yet are VALUABLE AS FUCK.
> 
> People steal things for reasons other than just wanting to own it. What would they do with 5,999 extra copies?



Stop with this critical thinking and logic stuff you're giving the rest of us a headache.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*

I think it's kind of adorable how CF is trying to pin gamers as the worst people ever while avoiding all the horrid shit that furries do.

Yup some dudes robbed a delivery truck so they could sell copies of a highly anticipated (shitty) game on the black market for mad cash. They are clearly worse than all the times furries have been arrested for being pedos and/or rapists.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*

And off course no gamers have ever been arrested for rape/pedo. :V


----------



## Mentova (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> And off course no gamers have ever been arrested for rape/pedo. :V


The difference is gamers don't have an entire sub group for what is arguably pedophilia and it is not accepted with them.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> And off course no gamers have ever been arrested for rape/pedo. :V



Yes because the gaming sub-culture has it's own sub-culture with an disproportionately large amount of people notorious for treating such actions as acceptable behavior. 

Even in it's relative infancy when gaming as a hobby was delegated to social outcasts and man-children it never saw the kind of press the furry fandom gets for sexual offenders. This isn't because the media is unfair to furries, it's because gamers aren't using online gaming communities as a medium to score some hot under-aged poontang to the extent that furries do.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*



Conker said:


> I disagree with number four, but I love both franchises. Though, I'm not sure I'm in their "fandoms". I was going to a few forums at one point, but stopped because there's only so much AvP you can talk about before you run out of things to discuss.
> 
> I agree with number ten. I'm so sick of Zelda fans jumping up and down every time a new Zelda game comes out. I like Zelda enough, sure, but I'm sick of Nintendo rehashing his games over and over as if that's some valid thing to do. "No, it's cool. Buy OoT for the fourth time. You know you will." I mean shit, there's apparently already talk to do ANOTHER Zelda game for the 3DS :\ We just got OoT3D and we are getting Skyward Sword this month, so let's plan ANOTHER ONE!


True.

I love Zelda but there is so you can talk about it, it's irritates me. The worst part is when you were to bring up "what is the best RPG of all time", ugh.


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: Out of all the fandoms which do you think has the most pathetic excuses for peopl*

Ahaha, good God, I used to be _the biggesy f*cking butthert Zelda freak ever_. Now I look back at myself and ask, "What the f*ck was I thinking?" Sure, it's a good series, but I took it WAY too far.

Some bronies take MLP to a crazy level (ie: aspies and people who dream about going to Equestria). I have yet to meet one though.


----------

